# 08 bow reviews



## smesk403 (Dec 12, 2006)

would like to add I recently shot a diamond Marquis. Initial impressions were I really like the grip and feel to the bow. It pulls like the other bowtechs I shot but not as bad. It was very quiet and very dead in the hand. plenty fast for me and I would chose this over any hoyt or bowtech tha I shot. one big downside to me is the roller guard. I do not like how it is not evclosed like the mathews. with it open the way it is I think that there is a chance the cable-string and or both could pop off with out knowing and cause major problems.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Mushy wall on the mathews?


----------



## smesk403 (Dec 12, 2006)

I didn't notice it in particular but now that you mention it the diamond and the bowtechs did seem to have a bit more of a crisp backwall. the mathews though have a plenty forgiving valley and make for a comfortable anchor. the valley on the mathews is what I am used to and to me it's had avery similar feel for years. can't speak for the history of other brands


----------



## darkstar (Jan 25, 2008)

I really wouldnt consider this an objective review, you admit that all you have really shot has been Mathews and guess what??? Those are the bows you like the best, surprise, surprise. If you were a person who has owned and shot almost all the major brands then your opinion would have more weight to it.

It took someone else to mention the solid wall of the Bowtechs for you to say "oh yeah it was more solid" not a good review procedure at all. Mathews makes a great bow, but why even try to review others when you are smitten by their products? Seems more like bashing others than being objective......


----------



## smesk403 (Dec 12, 2006)

darkstar said:


> I really wouldnt consider this an objective review, you admit that all you have really shot has been Mathews and guess what??? Those are the bows you like the best, surprise, surprise. If you were a person who has owned and shot almost all the major brands then your opinion would have more weight to it.
> 
> It took someone else to mention the solid wall of the Bowtechs for you to say "oh yeah it was more solid" not a good review procedure at all. Mathews makes a great bow, but why even try to review others when you are smitten by their products? Seems more like bashing others than being objective......


no bashing intended. the backwall issue was simply something I never thought about while I was shooting each bow. I guess I just picked up and shot several different bows. I didn't have any specific criteria to judge. just my personal observations. If it something would've felt really bad then i would've said it. If something felt really good it was also mentioned. As far as owning different bows. I have owned 1 hoyt and just purchased my 3rd mathews. Before I bought my mathews I wanted to try as many bows as possible. How is that not objective? As far as liking mathews the best, yes I am used to them and feel most comfortable with them. But that is not to say that I didn't try each and every bow with an open mind. I could care less what brand I use. I want the bow that I am most comfortable with and fits me the best. 

All this thread as intended for was to give people my observations. I thought maybe it could help somebody out.

If my observations are different from yours then maybe you should post your own review of all the bows you shot. that way other readers can gather as much info as possible and can make a better informed decision on which bow they might purchase.


----------



## luv2hunt_wt (May 7, 2004)

*My Input*

Hey, you have to get your hands on a PSE xforce. I never thought I would do this but I am selling my Mathews Drenalin for the xforce. If you would have told me this two weeks ago I would have said you are crazy but I just like the bow better. I still like mathews but decided to go with the xforce for now. Try one and see what you think. I am shooting the xforce 6 with the HF cam and have no problem with the BH. It is just a lot faster than the mathews. For one reason is the 70% let-off.


----------



## andyw (Jul 14, 2005)

*Mathews*

I've shot a Mathews since they first came out. The first one I purchased had a number of 476 on it. Since then, I have only switched once to Bowtech Allegiance and regretted it for 3-4 months and then purchased a Mathews Prestige. For me, i will never (knock on wood) go back to a 2 cam bow as there are too many things that can go wrong and cause bad arrow flight. I hate bad arrow flight when I shoot. The view of an arrow flying smooth through the air just does something for me. With that said, the only improvement I have obsereved with Mathews over the years is the smoothness of the draw as in the switchback. However, speed has been the one thing that seems to escape their engineers. I know they have inproved it a little with the black max and the prestige (mine is 20fps faster at 28" draw shooting the same arrow), but the speed of a swicthback etc aren't much improved over the bow I purchased way back when. I just purchased a switchback as a backup to my prestige and the draw cycle and hand shock compared to the prestige are uncomparably in favor of the switchback. However, as mentioned above, the prestige is faster by 20fps. I just wanted to throw this in for some of the younger guys.


----------



## phattail (Jul 13, 2008)

the x-force dream season is very impressive i have to say shot 82nd darton 2000 just sold my dren for dream season 375 grain 327 fps 70#


----------



## smesk403 (Dec 12, 2006)

got a chance to shoot a bowtech tribute today at work. WOW was I impressed. they need to get this guy back in production. Not too crazy about the dual cams but I may need a new backup bow :wink:

to me it felt very clean and crisp on the backwall as with all bowtechs. the drawcycle was a bit harsher then I'm used to but nothing compared to the other bowtechs. and also not much harsher then any mathews or hoyt I've shot. It was quiet and dead in the hand. it's got good specs all around decent speed and a very comfortable grip. 

Again the only real downside to me was the dual cam system. just a bit more difficult to tune is all.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

andyw said:


> I've shot a Mathews since they first came out. The first one I purchased had a number of 476 on it. Since then, I have only switched once to Bowtech Allegiance and regretted it for 3-4 months and then purchased a Mathews Prestige. For me, i will never (knock on wood) go back to a 2 cam bow as there are too many things that can go wrong and cause bad arrow flight. I hate bad arrow flight when I shoot. The view of an arrow flying smooth through the air just does something for me. With that said, the only improvement I have obsereved with Mathews over the years is the smoothness of the draw as in the switchback. However, speed has been the one thing that seems to escape their engineers. I know they have inproved it a little with the black max and the prestige (mine is 20fps faster at 28" draw shooting the same arrow), but the speed of a swicthback etc aren't much improved over the bow I purchased way back when. I just purchased a switchback as a backup to my prestige and the draw cycle and hand shock compared to the prestige are uncomparably in favor of the switchback. However, as mentioned above, the prestige is faster by 20fps. I just wanted to throw this in for some of the younger guys.



A solo cam does not fix tuning problems. String technology sure does make everything much easier though. 

I have never had bad flight from any of my 4 bowtechs. Only one of those 4 bowtechs was a solocam. Not that I didn't like it, but I prefer binaries.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

If 403 thought the bowtechs drew harsh he would file a police report after shooting the xforce. That is the meanest drawing bow i have ever shot!


----------



## andyw (Jul 14, 2005)

*tuning problems*



> A solo cam does not fix tuning problems. String technology sure does make everything much easier though.
> 
> I have never had bad flight from any of my 4 bowtechs. Only one of those 4 bowtechs was a solocam. Not that I didn't like it, but I prefer binaries.


I did not say that a solocam eliminates tuning problems. But it sure is a lot less agravating to tune than a two cam and dosen't seem to get out of tune as easily. If you've never had bad flight from your bowtechs then great, stay with them. I'd be willing to bet you don't shoot an hour/day 365 either. I don't shoot that much anymore either, but when I did, I was constantly having to retune my 2 cam bows until I got a Mathews. That problem practically disappeared.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

andyw said:


> I did not say that a solocam eliminates tuning problems. But it sure is a lot less agravating to tune than a two cam and dosen't seem to get out of tune as easily. If you've never had bad flight from your bowtechs then great, stay with them. I'd be willing to bet you don't shoot an hour/day 365 either. I don't shoot that much anymore either, but when I did, I was constantly having to retune my 2 cam bows until I got a Mathews. That problem practically disappeared.


I really don't want to get in any peeing contest, and I don't have anything against Mathews. No I was not flaunting Bowtech either, as it might appear, just pointing out the only dual cam bows that I have owned the past few years. 

You may be onto a small point though. Solo cams are harder to notice tuning issues with, but like I said earlier. String technology makes much more of a difference with tuning. 

About your "bet" you'd have lost. Up until this last year (I took a science teaching job in a new state and now live in a residential district which cuts down on my shooting time and opportunities) I used to shoot well over an hour a day. I was an archery technition for 7 years. Shot like crazy! Never had to retune my bow after the initial 1/32" or so stretch.


----------



## J MAC (Nov 12, 2007)

As far as a biased opinon, I don't think this one is. I was in the market for a new bow at the end of last year and narrowed it to a few of the above and I have to say I found the EXACT same results.

I was shooting a PSE firestorm so I was used to a short ATA but other than that had no brand loyalty.

I had shot and loved the Bowtech Guardian back in Fall of 06' and wanted to compare it to the new General. That was where I was leaning. I was hoping they lightened up the Guardian and helped some of the harsh draw. But instead I found the General was heavier, slower, and IMO louder ( I know most don't agree) but I'm not a fan of their new string stop.

So now I thought I had the bow I wanted with the guardian. Never been a big believer in all the Mathews hype but as I was ordering my new 08 Guardian the DXT came out. I shot it and instantly fell in love with the smooth draw and light weight.

SO I took the General, Guardian, and DXT and shot them side by side and through a chronograph at my 60# and 28.5" draw. The DXT was almost as quiet and 5 fps faster than the Guardian. Then add in the weight factor of the bow and smooth draw and for my style I simply loved the DXT right off. And ended up with a brand new one for Xmas 07'.

Hope this helps.


----------



## oneidashooter (Aug 23, 2003)

What about the Mathews S2? Can someone give some input. Thanks! Very good info.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

completepassthu said:


> If 403 thought the bowtechs drew harsh he would file a police report after shooting the xforce. That is the meanest drawing bow i have ever shot!


give me a break.......i'll take the draw of an X force over the iron mace or a airborne any day...they both had a noticeable hump right before the break over......my X7 shot 10 fps faster than my iron mace at 4# less and it was better to draw.....

everyone has their own opinion...... :darkbeer:


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

What I've noticed on here a long time ago is that single camers don't typically like the binaries or the X force due to the draw cycle.....makes sense. Some people just cant or wont adapt themselves to something different, percieved or real.


----------



## rhustek (Jul 14, 2008)

Before buying my X-6 last fall I tried out a lot of bows as well. The X bows do have an aggressive draw, as do all of todays speed bows! I shot the Katera recently and didnt notice much of a difference between that bow and my X on the draw.

The X is my first REAL bow so maybe I am just suffering from "ignorance" because I have not shot anything else. I like the bow even with a 6" brace height. Maybe when I get good enough to outshoot the equipment I'll look at something else.


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

rhustek said:


> Before buying my X-6 last fall I tried out a lot of bows as well. The X bows do have an aggressive draw, as do all of todays speed bows! I shot the Katera recently and didnt notice much of a difference between that bow and my X on the draw.
> 
> The X is my first REAL bow so maybe I am just suffering from "ignorance" because I have not shot anything else. I like the bow even with a 6" brace height. Maybe when I get good enough to outshoot the equipment I'll look at something else.



A shooting buddy of mine bought the x force ss and let me shoot it. I was expecting a bear of a draw...It was totally fine at 70 pounds. I must be trained to draw a mans bow!!


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*New Bows*

I have owned them all, Mathews, Hoyt, Elite, Bowtech,and PSE X-force Dream season- The Dream Season or X7 is the fastest with the smoothest draw of the hard drawing bows (but I have not tested a Elite GT-500 yet-hard to find). A Mathews Drenalin or DXT is hard to beat for a smooth drawing light weight bow- But my favorite is a Bow Tech Allegiance with smooth draw mods fast, lightweight and easy drawing.


----------



## shaft-slinger (Jan 11, 2007)

*Harshness*

Here's another 2 cents, I always thought harshness came from pulling more than I could handle. I've seen people grunt on a smooth cycle 70# and pull less weight on a harsh cycle 60# and never grunt and the kicker is there's very little differance in over speed and kinetic energy with the ten pound draw differance at same draw length. I guess a good grunt for about five fps is worth it. If I can sit and draw on a cold morning without a grunt I'm good to go. To each his own shoot what YOU want cause you're the one you gotta make happy and don't worry about me cause I'm real happy. lol and may all shoot straight.


----------



## ky_bowhunter (Mar 5, 2007)

smesk403 said:


> got a chance to shoot a bowtech tribute today at work. WOW was I impressed. they need to get this guy back in production. Not too crazy about the dual cams but I may need a new backup bow :wink:
> 
> to me it felt very clean and crisp on the backwall as with all bowtechs. the drawcycle was a bit harsher then I'm used to but nothing compared to the other bowtechs. and also not much harsher then any mathews or hoyt I've shot. It was quiet and dead in the hand. it's got good specs all around decent speed and a very comfortable grip.
> 
> ...


----------



## FREON22 (May 24, 2008)

I Disagree about the Bowtech generalization. With smooth mods my tribute is much smoother than my Drenalin (sold).

My Allegence is comapable, also with smooth mods. 

But, With Speed mods, not much can catch an Ally. 

I will offer that 2007 was Bowtechs best year and I just located a brand new 07 Allegiance so that I can have a backup Ally.

The split limb bows did not draw that nice for me, but they were the most stable I ever owned (Guardian). I found that for 1 COLD shot an a animal they could not be beated but for constant practice it wore me down quickly.


----------

